# UltraCare Flea & Tick Spray, is it safe?



## mariethomas (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello all. I was just wondering if anyone can share some insight on this product. I appreciate any stories or experiences shared.

All dogs are being treated for fleas, and that means my bun has to be treated too. I know there are other alternatives to this product, but I have no choice as don't have any, and I can't wait to receive any. 
A relative, not taking my advice gifted me this product. I've been too scared to use it however. 

This is the product. 
http://www.petco.com/product/3159/8-in-1-Pro-Ultra-Care-Flea-and-Tick-Spray-for-Small-Animals.aspx

I haven't seen a negative review yet, but I'm still unsure of how I feel...
Casper is an obsessive groomer and loves to stay clean. I know he'll become nervous and afraid. And I'm positive he'll clean up as much as possible off of himself, and I don't want him to ingest any...I know he's quite bothered by fleas as well. Please, any help is welcomed. Thanks


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 5, 2014)

I personally wouldn't use it. Only products that are safe and effective against fleas for rabbits are advantage and revolution.

I'm a personal hater of knock off products so I only use what has been proven safe and effective.

It is talking about ear mites but has the two chemicals in the spray you refer to. Here's is something I found from medirabbit: The use of over the counter products against mite or ear mites should be avoided. Most contain pyrethrin. While one of the least toxic insecticides for animals and rabbits, pyrethrins/pyrethroids are neurotoxins which lead to continuous "firing" of nerves. Observed problems in rabbits include limb paralysis, seizure, coma, tremor, sometimes death.
Many of those products contain additives that prolong the effect of the pyrethrins, and inhibit the breakdown of these products in the body. They can lead to toxic reactions in rabbits. Piperonyl butoxide is one of them. If no immediate death, there should be **slow** recovery with time, around 48 h. Ear mite infestation is accompanied by pain. An analgesic (pain relief medication, e.g., carprofen, ketoprofen, meloxicam) should be administered.


----------



## mariethomas (Dec 5, 2014)

We don't have another choice now...really not sure what to do. We have to treat him, but how can we do this? We cannot get Revolution because a vet will not prescribe it to my mother because she does not have the physical rabbit nor proof...


----------



## JBun (Dec 6, 2014)

Though pyrethrin based products are technically listed as safe for rabbit use, I would be concerned using it as I have read of negative reactions in rabbits to pyrethrins. I personally wouldn't risk it unless there was absolutely *no *other choice and it was certain that my rabbit was infested with fleas. If this is really your only option, just know that there is some risk in using it, though it has also been used in rabbits without issue. I think having a bad reaction may depend on if too much is applied, how much is ingested while grooming, as well as the general health of the rabbit.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Parasitic/fleas/Fleas.htm
http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Anti_parasitics/safe_antiparasitic.htm

Regular Advantage(imidacloprid) for cats can be used and doesn't require a prescription from a vet, if you can get a hold of some, but I don't believe it is available in the US anymore, only Advantage II and I'm not sure that is rabbit safe. But maybe you have it there in Ecuador?

Could a vet in Ecuador contact your families vet here in the US, and request a rx for Revolution? If not, this Australian site has Revolution available and ships to the US, but it would take time for your family to get it to you. You would have to figure out which would be the correct box to get based on your rabbits weight and also what the overall dosage would be, with the dosage amount for rabbits being18mg/kg.
http://www.petshed.com/revolution.asp

Only other alternative that I can think of would be to try ivermectin, which is usually available in most countries, so you should be able to get some there. It is a common antiparasitic used in animals, and may also be used for people, so should be available at a vet or pharmacy. But ivermectin isn't considered very effective with fleas, so may or may not work very well. But it may be worth a try. Dosage is 0.4mg/kg, once every 10-14 days, repeat 3 times. Overall dosage will depend on the weight of your rabbit, as well as the percentage or concentration of the ivermectin solution used. You do need to be very careful in calculating the correct dose and use a 1cc/ml syringe to administer, as very little is usually needed, and it could be easy to miscalculate and accidentally overdose.


----------

